# Big baits



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

In the spirit of Shark Week I thought I'd throw these out there. Here we have "joe Cain", "the incredible hulk"," blue Carson", and the "mega mahi". Nothing like a few beers to come up with names. 

Cheers!


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

I'm digging the hulk!


----------



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

I made it with green bonita colors in mind. I will take a better picture and put it up. Thanks again!


----------



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

Close up of the hulk


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Good looking lure


----------



## bellafishing (Oct 1, 2007)

What are you using for inserts Joe? I kind of want to try my hand at making my own lures to experiment with, and plan on getting rizutto's book, but I'm a long way from being ready to start. Are you using urethane?

Bob


----------



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

bellafishing said:


> What are you using for inserts Joe? I kind of want to try my hand at making my own lures to experiment with, and plan on getting rizutto's book, but I'm a long way from being ready to start. Are you using urethane?
> 
> Bob


You can use a lot of different materials as inserts, but the main thing you have to remember is they have to allow the insert to be both centered and balanced. I am not in any position to work with lead right now, so I use chrome rod. If you find a material that works then stay with it. Do not use anything porus that will absorb resin like wood or cardboard. Polyester clear casting resin is what I use. Not the two-part stuff, the one where you add drops of catalyst , which is another important point. 

Thanks for checking these out Bob!


----------



## Michael f sights (Jun 19, 2012)

Great looking lures, if the " Blue Carson" or " Mega Mahi" need a new home let me know.


----------



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

If Carson doesn't let me know something soon it may be up for adoption!


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Yea I can give the hulk a loving home if he ever needs it


----------

